# Barry Burbank thinks snow for next Monday night...



## Marc (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone catch the WBZ weather forecast tonight?

Barry said there might be a snowstorm Monday night... said things could get interesting...

I guess it's time to bring in a little firewood...


----------



## Zand (Oct 7, 2009)

Gee, if they're already talking about possible snow back home, I'm VERY excited for what we might get around here next week. I said I'm bringing my skis back up here on Columbus Day weekend... might not have to wait very long to take them up to Jay.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 9, 2009)

Chance of snow Monday and Tuesday in northern NH.  I'll take a storm though!


----------



## billski (Oct 10, 2009)

*Let the games begin!*

The forecast for jay peak, vermont:
Last updated at 1132 am edt sat oct 10 2009

.today...cloudy in the morning...then becoming partly sunny. Rain
showers likely or a chance of *snow *showers in the morning. High
around 36. Northwest winds 10 to 25 mph...increasing to 25 to 30 mph
in the afternoon. 
.tonight...mostly clear until midnight...then becoming mostly
cloudy. A chance of rain or *snow *showers after midnight. Low around
29. West winds 25 to 30 mph...increasing to 30 to 40 mph after
midnight. 
.sunday...partly sunny. A chance of *snow *showers. High around 30.
West winds 30 to 45 mph. Wind chill values as low as 8 above.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 12, 2009)

The weather man this monring was talking about keeping an eye on things for later this week...here in CT.


----------

